# [OT] Gentoo Pub in Veneto: Giovedì 6 a Padova ore 20.45

## Ciccio Bueo

CONFERMATO PER Giovedì 6 ottobre ore 20.45 in piazza dove c'è ricordi media store, panchine e alberelli

ovvero Piazza Garibaldi, mentre il pub "Highlander" si trova in via Ss. Martino e Solferino 69. 

Che ne dite di organizzare una seratina per bere una birrozza e conoscersi di persona?

una bella seratina deidcata ai gentooisti veneti?

dove è da decidersi, io bazzico spesso tra padova, mestre e treviso... accetto proposte su luogo e la data!   :Very Happy: Last edited by Ciccio Bueo on Sun Oct 02, 2005 2:24 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## lavish

Sarebbe da fare!

Locations dove io sarei disponibile: Venezia, Mestre, Padova

Dai, unitevi numerosi!

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

a me non dispiacerebbe venezia....   :Wink: 

----------

## RexRocker

uhm Treviso no? io ci sarei sicuramente  :Razz: 

ciao

Rex

----------

## lavish

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> uhm Treviso no? io ci sarei sicuramente 

 

Treviso NO (lol...), è fuori mano per la maggior parte di noi sicuramente  :Wink: 

----------

## GiRa

Penso che Padova o Vicenza siano i posti più centrale e quindi più raggiungibili per tutti.

----------

## Spacerabbit

Se si decide con un certo anticipo potrei cercare di organizzarmi ed essere presente anch'io

----------

## Yoghi

Dai su che magari se qualcuno riesce ad ospitare ci sono pure io!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Apetrini

Anche io voglio venire....

MI andrebbe bene Padova, ma anche Treviso, comunque meglio Padova.

----------

## FiNeX

Vicenza o Verona no?

----------

## X-Drum

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *RexRocker wrote:*   uhm Treviso no? io ci sarei sicuramente  
> 
> Treviso NO (lol...), è fuori mano per la maggior parte di noi sicuramente 

 

TREVISO NO

----------

## cagnaluia

BASSANO DEL GRAPPA!!!

Non c'è posto migliore!

----------

## GiRa

 *FiNeX wrote:*   

> Vicenza o Verona no?

 

Anche io sono di Verona. Credo in ogni caso che Padova sia equidistante da quasi tutte le altre città.

----------

## lavish

Sì, concordo per Padova anche se è una città schifosa  :Razz: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ok per padova allora? per me va benissimo,  cosa ne dite della settimana prox?   :Wink: 

----------

## Cerberos86

se riesco a venire è solo Padova...

Keep in touch   :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Che cattivi... tutti contro Treviso   :Laughing: 

A me andrebbe bene Treviso, Venezia e Padova.

----------

## ema

tenetemi avvisato via pm se potete, io sono di cittadella. Posto poco ma leggo sempre!!

ps: cittadella è la crocevia tra vicenza, bassano, padova e treviso  :Smile: 

----------

## gamberetto

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Sì, concordo per Padova anche se è una città schifosa 

 

Anche secondo me Padova non è il massimo come città.

Io se fossi in voi farei a Vicenza: non è poi tanto lontana da Padova, ma sicuramente il centro è più vivibile!

(Solo un consiglio naturalmente)   :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

capisco la vivibilità, ma mica ci dobbiamo andare a vivere....... non esageriamo con il campanilismo!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yoghi

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> BASSANO DEL GRAPPA!!!
> 
> Non c'è posto migliore!

 

Se lo fate li vi ADORO  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dun

Venezia?  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> capisco la vivibilità, ma mica ci dobbiamo andare a vivere....... non esageriamo con il campanilismo!  

 

eheheheheh

Direi che possiamo aggiundicare padova allora  :Wink: 

@ Dun: sei di venezia (isola) anche tu? Ma dai!?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dun

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   capisco la vivibilità, ma mica ci dobbiamo andare a vivere....... non esageriamo con il campanilismo!   
> 
> eheheheheh
> 
> Direi che possiamo aggiundicare padova allora 
> ...

 

[OT]

Isola Isola  :Smile:   :Very Happy: 

[/OT]

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

voi due isolani... ma siete sicuri di saper guidare fino a padova?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> voi due isolani... ma siete sicuri di saper guidare fino a padova?  

 

Io ho la patente da un anno ma non l'ho mai usata! LOL

Comunque prenderei il treno gne gne  :Razz: 

----------

## silian87

Anche se sono di treviso, penso che sarebbe fico fare tutto a venezia, no?

----------

## lavish

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Anche se sono di treviso, penso che sarebbe fico fare tutto a venezia, no?

 

Sì, io essendo di venezia, dico che sarebbe bello... ma posso capire che padova sia più centrale per tutti...

Fate voi, per me è indifferente  :Wink: 

----------

## yardbird

Altro voto per Padova, visto che io studio lì. Non sarà il massimo come città ma in quanto a pub si difende piuttosto bene  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> in quanto a pub si difende piuttosto bene 

 

Concordo in pieno! Venezia è MOLTO carente da quel punto di vista

----------

## Cerberos86

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> Altro voto per Padova, visto che io studio lì. Non sarà il massimo come città ma in quanto a pub si difende piuttosto bene 

 

io comincio lunedi   :Laughing:   (pendolare però....  :Rolling Eyes:  )

quasi quasi l' Highlander.....  :Surprised: 

----------

## 102376

venezia no: siamo vincolati dal treno e bisogna farsela tutta a piedi o in vaporetto(costa un casiono)

padova è centrale... meglio anche per me

ps io sono da tv ma studio li

----------

## silian87

Ok, va bene pure a me Padova!  Sarebbe anche da definire un quando  :Very Happy: 

----------

## yardbird

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> io comincio lunedi  

 

Bene, era ora per voi debosciati del nuovo ordinamento  :Laughing: 

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (pendolare però....  )
> 
> 

 

Anch'io sono pendolare... è scomodo, ma ha i suoi vantaggi...  :Wink: 

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> quasi quasi l' Highlander..... 

 

Voto++

----------

## lavish

 *yardbird wrote:*   

>  *Cerberos86 wrote:*   quasi quasi l' Highlander.....  
> 
> Voto++

 

Voto = Voto + 1;

----------

## Apetrini

Anche se studio a Padova, non conosco bene i pub. Mi va bene quello che scegliete voi....

Piuttosto scusate l'ignoranza ma cosa si fa durante un "Gentoo Pub"? A parte bere ovviamente....

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

neanche io ho idea di cosa si faccia ad un gentoo pub.... eventualmente se lo facciamo infrasettimanale possiamo andare al messicano in piazza dei signori, e dopo 4-5 tequila sale limone vi racconto dettagliatamente come ho fatto funzionare il mio maledettissimo network acces point bluetooth....   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Piuttosto scusate l'ignoranza ma cosa si fa durante un "Gentoo Pub"? A parte bere ovviamente....

 

LOL! Ma che domanda è?!  :Razz: 

Farsi una bevuta insieme, parlare un po' e conoscersi... mi pare che questo basti, no?  :Wink: 

----------

## cagnaluia

 *Yoghi wrote:*   

>  *cagnaluia wrote:*   BASSANO DEL GRAPPA!!!
> 
> Non c'è posto migliore! 
> 
> Se lo fate li vi ADORO 

 

A DIRLA TUTTA.. .ho tentato di farla li... anzi l'ho fatta.. ma nn c'era NESSUNO che mi ha cagato.. così è finita in FRAGging se guardate un pò indietro c'era un mio post a riguardo

 :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> se guardate un pò indietro c'era un mio post a riguardo
> 
> 

 

Infatti nel messaggio che hai quotato, Yoghi quotava a sua volta il tuo  :Razz: 

----------

## cagnaluia

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *cagnaluia wrote:*   se guardate un pò indietro c'era un mio post a riguardo
> 
>  
> 
> Infatti nel messaggio che hai quotato, Yoghi quotava a sua volta il tuo 

 

no.. ho sbagliato a scrivere.. 

c'era proprio un thread a riguardo.. indietro nel forum.

EDIT: questo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-311896-highlight-.html

CMQ se volete.. chi vuole può affrettarsi ad affiliarsi alla CENA che faremo il 1° OTTOBRE, SABATO, sempre a Bassano del Grappa. Con i compari di HWUpgrade. 

Appassionati di informatica e dintorni.

http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showthread.php?p=9634301#post9634301

Fateci un pensierino.. in fretta però

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

mi sembra che padova riuslti vincente....   :Wink: 

ma quando? settimana prox?

infrasettimanale o nel week end?

a me non dispiacerebbe giovedì prossimo.... 

per il locale... bè, per me va bene tutto, ma per una birra consiglierei l'higlander...

----------

## lavish

Facciamo venerdì 9 a Padova?

----------

## cagnaluia

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per il locale... bè, per me va bene tutto, ma per una birra consiglierei l'higlander...

 

beh.. basta berne tanta e di continuo... poi nn è più importante di quale qualità di birra di ti inzuppi...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ema

Highlander++   :Wink: 

----------

## yardbird

 *ema wrote:*   

> Highlander++  

 

Highlander*=1+1/Highlander

 :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Direi che possiamo aggiundicare padova allora 
> 
> 

 

non sarebbe male.. se viene anche X-Drum e/o Zuglio mi aggrego a loro x il viaggio!   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Ottimo, ci siamo quasi  :Smile: 

Venerdì 7 ottobre sulle 8.30-9.00 in $zona_da_definirsi vi va bene? Io mangerei direttamente all'highlander comunque...

----------

## 102376

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> highlander*=1+1/Highlander
> 
> 

 

spiega cosa vuol dire

PS io preferirei durante la settimana.... il venerdi torno giu a tv

----------

## lavish

Giovedì 6 ottobre sulle 8.30-9.00 in $zona_da_definirsi?

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Giovedì 6 ottobre sulle 8.30-9.00 in $zona_da_definirsi?

 

Io ci sono!

Vediamo se convinco anche un developer...

Bye bye.

----------

## Cerberos86

non posso assicurare niente per ora, settimana troppo incasinata.... Però continuo a leggere il post, se riesco mi presento all'ultimo.... 

ci sentiamo!   :Wink: 

----------

## yardbird

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Giovedì 6 ottobre sulle 8.30-9.00 in $zona_da_definirsi?

 

Per me è ottimo, la $zona_da_definirsi è abbastanza indifferente per quanto mi riguarda, alla più arrivo direttamente all'highlander...

 *zocram wrote:*   

>  *yardbird wrote:*   highlander*=1+1/Highlander
> 
>  
> 
> spiega cosa vuol dire

 

E' un giochetto un po' scemo per dire highlander++:

x=x*(1+1/x) --> x=x+1

 :Wink: 

----------

## Apetrini

Giovedi sarebbe ottimo....fatemi sapare dove di preciso...

----------

## silian87

Sappiate che putroppo io alla mattina non posso causa scuola... vedete voi   :Sad: 

----------

## lavish

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Sappiate che putroppo io alla mattina non posso causa scuola... vedete voi  

 

Mattina?   :Shocked:  Ovviamente 8.30 - 9.00 di sera...   :Confused: 

 *MoRPh3uSz wrote:*   

> Vediamo se convinco anche un developer...

 

Stavo pensando la stessa identica cosa   :Laughing: 

----------

## yardbird

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Sappiate che putroppo io alla mattina non posso causa scuola... vedete voi  

 

Dai Silian, che c'è di meglio di una sbronza di guinness per cominciare bene la giornata? La colazione dei campioni  :Wink: 

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

Ho postato dell'incontro in mailing list del VELug e sembra che alche altri partecipino (3 o al massimo 4 persone).

----------

## neryo

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *silian87 wrote:*   Sappiate che putroppo io alla mattina non posso causa scuola... vedete voi   
> 
> Mattina?   Ovviamente 8.30 - 9.00 di sera...  
> 
> 

 

Credo si riferisca al fatto che deve tornare presto per essere a scuola quindi preferirebbe il week-end!   :Wink:  Io comunque preferisco un martedì oppure sabato e domenica!

----------

## lavish

allora che giorno? Dai gente.... facciamo giovedì e stop, altrimenti non combiniamo più niente  :Razz: 

Per me sarebbe indifferente comunque

----------

## neryo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> allora che giorno? Dai gente.... facciamo giovedì e stop, altrimenti non combiniamo più niente 
> 
> Per me sarebbe indifferente comunque

 

io proporrei un sondaggio con i giorni della settimana.. cosi si sceglie quello con maggiori voti!

----------

## lavish

 *neryo wrote:*   

> io proporrei un sondaggio con i giorni della settimana.. cosi si sceglie quello con maggiori voti!

 

Ok. Proporrei che chi non ha problemi di giorno si astenesse dal votare, evitando quindi preferenze "cosmetiche"  :Wink: 

//EDIT: per evitare di aprire un ulteriore thread, proporrei che fosse Ciccio Bueo ad editare il primo post per "trasformarlo" in un sondaggio  :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ok, ora edito il post... ma anche io preferirei giovedì, direi di beccarci direttamente all'higlander, perchè il parcheggio a padova è da delirio, oppure in piazza insurrezzione... che magari è più facile da trovare e da lì andiamo a zampe all'higlander.   :Very Happy: 

ovviamente la mia dislessia grammaticale mi ha fatto scrivere "facciomo" invece di facciamo.... vabbè.... vi autorizzo a prendermi per i fondelli giovedì....  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Apetrini

Domanda da newbe..... devo portare il portatile? Qualcuno lo porta? O meglio che mi porto dietro solo la voglia di bere?

----------

## lavish

Portati dietro quello che vuoi, io penso di portarmi la ragazza come gadget   :Twisted Evil: 

(vi prego non ditele nulla altrimenti mi ammazza  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  )

Scherzo comunque eheheh  :Wink:  Il laptop nun ce l'ho, se qualcuno ne fosse fornito, che lo porti pure  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Non so se riusciro' ad esserci.. spero di si ^^

----------

## Wise

Ragazzi io non vi conosco, non bevo e non posto molto...

Però giovedì o quando si farà io ci sarò!

----------

## lavish

 *Wise wrote:*   

> Ragazzi io non vi conosco, non bevo e non posto molto...
> 
> Però giovedì o quando si farà io ci sarò!

 

Non importa che tu non beva, berremo noi per te   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Dai scherzo (fino ad un certo punto)  :Razz:  Ci conosceremo tutti li`  :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

io ieri sera ho fatto un pò d'allenamento... tra un pò sboccavo in canal grande....  :Wink: 

----------

## cagnaluia

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> io ieri sera ho fatto un pò d'allenamento... tra un pò sboccavo in canal grande.... 

 

sei andato a fare il pieno a Venezia, città???????

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

si, sono stato ad una festa, diciamo di "rappresentanza" per lavoro....  ma un prosecco tira l'altro...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## iridium103

we' belli.. bevete anche per me, dato che non ci saro' ..(mi sarebbe piaciuto ma avevo gia' preso impegni  :Sad:  ).. 

poi direte com'è andata  :Very Happy: 

cya

iridium103 (branzo)

----------

## Apetrini

Ma come facciamo a riconoscerci? L'unica faccia che conosco è quella di zocram...

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Ma come facciamo a riconoscerci? L'unica faccia che conosco è quella di zocram...

 

I nerd si riconoscono a pelle  :Very Happy:  (almeno parlo per me   :Laughing:  )

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

bè penso che se trovo un gruppetto di gente fuori dall'higlander e magari uno di loro ha s'è portato appresso anche un pc.... mi verrebe da pensare "che siano loro quelli del gentoo pub?"   :Wink: 

----------

## yardbird

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ma come facciamo a riconoscerci? L'unica faccia che conosco è quella di zocram...

 

Ci vestiamo tutti da drughi?

 :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

ci vestiamo tutti da pinguini direi... ma dai  :Razz: 

Io sono quello bello   :Cool:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Allora ok, giovedì, ore 21, deciso.

Resta da decidere... dove ci vediamo?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

io direi di trovarci tutti all'higlander... oppure in piazza nsurrezzione, che magari è più facile da trovare per chi non conosce padova...

----------

## lavish

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> io direi di trovarci tutti all'higlander... oppure in piazza nsurrezzione, che magari è più facile da trovare per chi non conosce padova...

 

Uhm... e se io ti dicessi che so dov'è l'highlander e non piazza insurrezione?  :Razz: 

/me cerca con google

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

è facile, se arrivi in treno, dalla stazione vai sempre dritto verso il centro, quando inizia la zona pedonale (dove c'è ricordi) giri a destra (su corso milano) e dopo 50 metri trovi piazza insurrezzione dove si può parcheggiare in macchina, e c'è un un megastore mondadori (oltre a lacoste, versace come nomi famosi di negozi li vicini)

----------

## lavish

Ma non è un po' distante piazza insurrezione dall'highlander?   :Question: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

5 minuti a piedi... per me va bene anche trovarsi direttamente lì... fate voi... per me nessun problema,   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

Facciamo un ritrovo univoco? 

8.45 in piazza dove c'è ricordi media store, panchine e alberelli. OK?

Quella - appunto - a cui ci si arriva proseguendo sempre dritti dalla stazione (non ci si può sbagliare)

----------

## Apetrini

Ottimo....

Cosi è meglio per tutti....

----------

## lavish

Bon... direi di cambiare il titolo del thread per rendere la data più visibile, ok?

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Facciamo un ritrovo univoco? 
> 
> 8.54 in piazza dove c'è ricordi media store, panchine e alberelli. OK?
> 
> Quella - appunto - a cui ci si arriva proseguendo sempre dritti dalla stazione (non ci si può sbagliare)

 

Non è che per caso volevi scrivere 8.45 al posto di 8.54?

----------

## lavish

 *MoRPh3uSz wrote:*   

> Non è che per caso volevi scrivere 8.45 al posto di 8.54?

 

Coff coff, direi di sì  :Razz: 

Ora edito  :Wink: 

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

Penso di fare un piacere a molti se specifico che la piazza in questione per il ritrovo è Piazza Garibaldi, mentre il pub "Highlander" si trova in via Ss. Martino e Solferino 69.

Sarebbe meglio che ste informazioni fossero riportate all'inizio del thread.

----------

## lavish

 *MoRPh3uSz wrote:*   

> Sarebbe meglio che ste informazioni fossero riportate all'inizio del thread.

 

Concordo! Se Ciccio Bueo non si dovese far vivo, speriamo nel buon cuore di un mod  :Razz: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

raga... avevo già corretto ieri!   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> raga... avevo già corretto ieri!  

 

 :Wink: 

Allora ok, ci aspetterà una serata piovosa   :Surprised: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

io vengo di siuro....ma non ho capito dove....

----------

## lavish

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> io vengo di siuro....ma non ho capito dove....

 

Dalla stazione vai sempre dritto finchè non arrivi (dopo 15 min più o meno) in piazza Garibaldi, dove c'è Ricordi Media Store e qualche alberello circondato da panchine  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   io vengo di siuro....ma non ho capito dove.... 
> 
> Dalla stazione vai sempre dritto finchè non arrivi (dopo 15 min più o meno) in piazza Garibaldi, dove c'è Ricordi Media Store e qualche alberello circondato da panchine 

 

AKA PIAZZA RICORDI DAVANTI RINASCENTE!

Chiaro, limpido e recoaro!

Speriamo di essere un bel pò!

----------

## 102376

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ma come facciamo a riconoscerci? L'unica faccia che conosco è quella di zocram...

 

purtroppo io non ci sarò .... non ho ancora appartamento a padova...

per apetrini [se tutto va bene so qualcosa per questo venerdi cmq ho trovato qualcosa  li vicino a voi speriamo bene.....ne parliamo domani all uni

----------

## Apetrini

@zocram: lo spero vivamente che tu sia riuscito a trovare qualcosa vicino a noi.

@Mr.Evolution: invita pure anche il tuo amico con i rasta(scusa ma non ricordo mai come si chiama)....

----------

## yardbird

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Facciamo un ritrovo univoco? 
> 
> 8.45 in piazza dove c'è ricordi media store, panchine e alberelli. OK?
> 
> Quella - appunto - a cui ci si arriva proseguendo sempre dritti dalla stazione (non ci si può sbagliare)

 

Ok, io ci sono, anche se forse dovrò scappare a una certa ora. Non conosco nessuno di voi, ma confido nella provvidenza  :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

se ti può consolare neanche io conosco nessuno....   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Io vengo con il portatile quindi non dovrebbe essere difficile beccarsi.

----------

## lavish

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> Io vengo con il portatile quindi non dovrebbe essere difficile beccarsi.

 

Bene bene bene  :Smile: 

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> Io vengo con il portatile quindi non dovrebbe essere difficile beccarsi.

 

Porto pure io il mio ibook (che non ha gentoo  :Sad:  )

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *MoRPh3uSz wrote:*   

>  *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   Io vengo con il portatile quindi non dovrebbe essere difficile beccarsi. 
> 
> Porto pure io il mio ibook (che non ha gentoo  )

 

WOW cmq io uso debian ora la l'importante è il software libero!

----------

## lavish

No col cavolo! Se non usate gentoo non potete mica venire eh!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

(scherzo  :Razz:  )

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Che ne dici se ne parliamo davanti ad una birra?

Cmq ho usato gentoo per un sacco di tempo ed ancora oggi lo uso sul pc a casa

----------

## lavish

Appena tornato a casa in questo istante  :Smile: 

Bellissima serata, mi spiace esser dovuto scappare via presto ma non potevo fare diversamente   :Confused:  Ringrazio davvero tutti... in particolare Ciccio Bueo per il passaggio in macchina!

Domani mattina (fra qualche oretta) le foto....   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Scen

Mi dispiace non essere venuto, purtroppo ero impegnato! Comunque sono contento che sia andata bene, sono orgoglioNE   :Laughing:  che ci siano un bel pò di Gentooisti padovani!   :Cool: 

Non vedo l'ora di vedere le foto così vedrò un bel pò di brutte facce!   :Razz:  Dove verranno pubblicate? Su www.gentoo.it ?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

e così verrà finalmente rivelata la vera identità di Ciccio Bueo....

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Siete dei loser   :Wink: !

Le galline vi hanno battuto in durata!

----------

## lavish

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> Le galline vi hanno battuto in durata!

 

Visto che la mia località non è "Padova" ma Venezia e visto che l'ultimo treno era alle 23.11 siamo dovuti scappare prima. Ci ha accompagnato Ciccio Bueo fino a mestre, ma la mia ragazza aveva l'ultimo autobus per $casa_sua alle 24.10 

Non potevamo fare diversamente

----------

## yardbird

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Visto che la mia località non è "Padova" ma Venezia e visto che l'ultimo treno era alle 23.11 siamo dovuti scappare prima. Ci ha accompagnato Ciccio Bueo fino a mestre, ma la mia ragazza aveva l'ultimo autobus per $casa_sua alle 24.10 
> 
> Non potevamo fare diversamente

 

Tsk tsk, che scuse patetiche... E io che vi avevo anche offerto un posto letto al Dipartimento di Astronomia  :Razz: 

No dai, scherzi a parte, bella serata, spero si ripeta presto. E poi vuoi mettere, ho visto finalmente in faccia Ciccio Bueuo e lasicv^H^H^H^H lavish  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## 102376

ma le foto????

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ma le foto????

 

Stavo per dire la stessa cosa... nella speranza che appaia anche la cameriera nelle foto  :Razz: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

si si... so io cosa ci fai con la foto poi....   :Wink: 

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> si si... so io cosa ci fai con la foto poi....  

 

Ognuno ha i propri limiti, porta pazienza  :Very Happy: .

Comunque tornerò molto presto, sicuramente, a trovarla  :Razz: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ricorda almeno di metterci il cellophan sulla foto per non rovinarla....   :Very Happy:   (consiglio saggio...)

eh... i vecchi tempi...

----------

## lavish

FOTO  :Very Happy:  http://lavish.homelinux.org/tmp/gentoo_pub/gentoo_pub.html

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> FOTO  http://lavish.homelinux.org/tmp/gentoo_pub/gentoo_pub.html

 

La botte di birra che vedo sul tavolo é quella che hai offerto tu per essere diventato moderatore?

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> La botte di birra che vedo sul tavolo é quella che hai offerto tu per essere diventato moderatore?

 

Ahahah  :Razz:  No macchè  :Razz:  Quella era la birra di Albertoz e mala (infatti nella foto dove viene ripresa spacerabbit in primo piano, dietro alla megabirra c'è mala in contemplazione)  :Razz: 

5 litri, che vuoi che siano?!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

In questa foto http://lavish.homelinux.org/tmp/gentoo_pub/big/gentoo_pub_padova-0.jpg tutto il lato destro, il mala (presidente) sul fondo e la gentil donzella al suo fianco spacerabbit era la rappresentanza del VELug  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

E ovviamente il fotografo non è presente... ero con la cameriera   :Cool: 

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

 *lavish wrote:*   

> E ovviamente il fotografo non è presente... ero con la cameriera  

 

[Clamorosamente OT]

Ma quale cameriera e cameriera.. avevi il carabiniere seduto in parte...

Non hai manco potuto farle una foto, sei un uomo zerbino pure tu  :Razz: 

[/Clamorosamente OT]

----------

## lavish

 *MoRPh3uSz wrote:*   

> Non hai manco potuto farle una foto, sei un uomo zerbino pure tu 

 

Dai che mi sento in colpa ora  :Razz: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ma hai fatto le foto in 3d?  :Shocked: 

e neanche una alla cameriera...?

----------

## Spacerabbit

Eheheh belle foto, piu' che altro rendono bene l'idea dei contorni sfumati che avevano le cose dopo quella giraffa e tutto il resto che abbiamo bevuto, che ora non enumero altrimenti sembriamo una comunita' di alcolisti piu' che una comunita' di linuxari.....

----------

## codadilupo

 *Spacerabbit wrote:*   

> Eheheh belle foto, piu' che altro rendono bene l'idea dei contorni sfumati che avevano le cose dopo quella giraffa e tutto il resto che abbiamo bevuto, che ora non enumero altrimenti sembriamo una comunita' di alcolisti piu' che una comunita' di linuxari.....

 

Dopo i gimpisti anonimi, i Gentooisti Anonimi... ecco perché linux stenta a decollare in azienda  :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## phadron

porcatroia l'ho vista in ritardo sta cosa !!!

ufff..

son a 35 km da padova ..

alla prox avvertitemi gentoooniani !!!

lavish ti reputo responsabile !!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *phadron wrote:*   

> lavish ti reputo responsabile !!

 

phadron, vuoi mettere una serata senza tu che continui a pormi domande? ahhhhh che liberazioneeee   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Comunque il thread era qui... non l'abbiamo mica nascosto eh  :Razz: 

ps. phadron, modera il linguaggio sul forum in futuro, thx

----------

## .:deadhead:.

fate un minimo di didascalia? oltre alla sfavillante SpaceRabbit && accompagnatore OpenBeer del VeLug, degli altri chi è chi nelle foto?

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Dopo i gimpisti anonimi, i Gentooisti Anonimi... ecco perché linux stenta a decollare in azienda :lol:Coda

 

[infiliamoci a pesce nell'OT modalità surreale]

Eccerto, nel TCO di gentoo appena saltan fuori i costi della disintossicazione da alcool per i sysadmin tutti scappano. Sempre meglio però che per i debianari: avete idea di quanto costino gli antidepressivi?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eccerto, nel TCO di gentoo appena saltan fuori i costi della disintossicazione da alcool per i sysadmin tutti scappano. Sempre meglio però che per i debianari: avete idea di quanto costino gli antidepressivi? 

 

LOL!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

@Ciccio Bueo:

Come ti vanno le connessioni wireless: bluez e wimax in testa?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

Dovevo andare oggi ad un incontro, ma ho rimandato, spero in settimana di avere qualche dato in più.

Comunque leggendo il 3rd su netsukuku ho trovato spunti interessanti. Questo pomeriggio ho un appuntamento  per tracciare qualche punto più preciso in attesa dell'incostro con i "vertici".

Se ti va di continuare la discussione, direi di continuare via mp, visto che non sono, al momento, argomenti attinenti gentoo.

domandadona... postata anche sull'altro 3rd,  ma con una connessione via "ponti radio", mi trovo ad vere dei ping sicuramnte molto lunghi, questo potrebbe compromettermi l'utilizzo del voip?

ciao   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

Aggiunta una piccola descrizione per ogni foto (scusatemi, ma non ricordo chi erano 2 persone...   :Embarassed:  )

http://lavish.homelinux.org/tmp/gentoo_pub/gentoo_pub.html

----------

## mambro

Ma cosa stava facendo il fotografo per fare delle foto così mosse?   :Very Happy:   Cmq io sono della zona.. solo che giovedì ero a Londra in gita scolastica (e chi ci voleva tornare in Italia..   :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## lavish

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Ma cosa stava facendo il fotografo per fare delle foto così mosse?

 

Nooo ma anche tu?   :Sad: 

È un effetto voluto... le luci sono mosse e sfocate, ma le perosne non sono "mosse"

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

io ero mosso...   :Cool: 

----------

## mouser

Bhe', direi che come gentoopub e' piu' che riuscito (almeno, a vedere i sorrisini stampati sulle varie facce..... era cosi' buona quella birra???).

[orgoglio_milanese_e_limitrofo]

Bhe', io direi che per tener testa, se sono d'accordo, io - codadilupo - randomaze - Federico - Dritzz - deadhead - ElDios ecc. ecc. (tra i partecipanti dei gentoopub milanesi), dovremmo fornici anche noi di calicino da 5 litri......

..... di Zombie   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

Che ne dite???

[/orgoglio_milanese_e_limitrofo]

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ot nell'ot: http://www.milbestlight.com/swf/game/game1.swf fatevi due risate.

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Aggiunta una piccola descrizione per ogni foto (scusatemi, ma non ricordo chi erano 2 persone...   )
> 
> http://lavish.homelinux.org/tmp/gentoo_pub/gentoo_pub.html

 

"$non_ricordo e Mr. Evolution" >>  "Pinguo e Mr. Evolution"

"MyDecay con Albertoz e uhm..." >>  "MyDecay con Albertoz e IlVazzo"

----------

## gutter

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

